# Haycock Tree Climber LLC. Got Trees Pa.



## chasford

Hiring climbers and tenders,Bucks co. Pa. Must have gear and saw, pa license,insurance a plus. Part time employment, fair pay for right individual.contact info 610-346-6751 or e-mail Note: Haycock Tree Climber is also a climber for hire, used for difficult removals and large tree restoration care.


----------



## treemandan

I am going to give this guy a few more days before I go off on him.


----------



## treemandan

Should I wait a few more days or do guys wanna hear about it now?


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> Should I wait a few more days or do guys wanna hear about it now?



Spill da beans mang lol


----------



## tree MDS

treemandan said:


> Should I wait a few more days or do guys wanna hear about it now?



Ya what you got dano??


----------



## PA Plumber

~snip~




chasford said:


> fair pay for right individual.




Goodness sakes alive. 

Dan, is there a chance you were NOT the right individual?


----------



## treemandan

PA Plumber said:


> ~snip~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness sakes alive.
> 
> Dan, is there a chance you were NOT the right individual?



Well, it would depend on " right individual for what" but if its about tree work and tree work only then I would be the right individual. Right now I thinks its the last individual Haycock hired that is the problem.


----------



## lxt

Do tell......



LXT........


----------



## treemandan

We just might be aworkin now, when it reigns it pours


----------



## IcePick

Did I miss something? If not, dish the dirt Dan, I feel like laughing.


----------



## treeclimber101

now pretty please


treemandan said:


> should i wait a few more days or do guys wanna hear about it now?


----------



## tree MDS

... seems like something stopped the dan's gums mid flap. ??


----------



## ropensaddle

Hmmm the Dan was schooled


----------



## treemandan

Hard to catch up with Charlie( Haycock/HC) but he does make good.
What I told Icepick was that HC had what appeared to be a half decent man up there turned out much less. After a few days working with HC said he seemed to be allright but then come the poplar TD . It started well and fine as the kid was hammering along but when it came to the money shot over the roof he overloaded his rigging point causeing it to shatter at the point letting go of the load line and therefore letting go of the load.
The stuff was pretty big, big enough to pull somekind of small " addition type"
room off the house. It crushed the roof pretty good. That was the limb from the rigging point, the load limb swept upon the chipper with enough weight and momentum to bend the upper shoot collar. The flange and adjusting ring are hammered. It can barely be used, probably shouldn't be.
The kid told HC he was a sub with experiance for 200 a day. The kid had a business, talked his insurance and even had a yard with trucks. HC apparently told the kid to move the rig point down to a stronger place. The kid outright denied.
So its a major bust with the whole thing, the HO comes home to see this mess, the kid ran and jumped in his truck after threatening HC, He said his ins would cover it and hasn't been seen since. Well, not really, HC said the kid called int the next couple of days and asked if HC had anymore work for him.
That's just off right off the top of it of course.


----------



## tree MDS

This is why I cut my own trees for the most part. I don't need some greenhorn ruining my reputation. Its just not worth it.


----------

